# Limelight Squonker



## Stephen (17/8/16)

Here's a prototype for all you guys that love mech squonkers....

It's a nice change from the normal box mod..... How's the massive squonk hole

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (17/8/16)

Meh, still a single battery device, so not for me. Really looks nice though. Unique design.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/16)

I love it! Will probably have to sell a kidney if I want to buy one, but I still love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (25/8/16)

Looks awesome


----------



## rogue zombie (25/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I love it! Will probably have to sell a kidney if I want to buy one, but I still love it.



Knowing Limelight, you'll probably need to sell both 

Just stunning though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

